# My First Litter Is On The Way! [Pictures]



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

This will be my first litter and I'm very excited! I paired up my Pied Seal Point Siamese doe with my Cinnamon Pied buck on the 17/03/2018.
I'm not so much breeding for colour as I am type and size, I live in NZ where there are no show type mice so I'm somewhat starting from scratch. This doe is the largest one I own and the buck has a fantastic personality.

She should give birth within the next 4 day, I snapped a few quick photos before putting her back in her cage
































And a few of dad for good measure


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Congratulations, nothing like your first litter! Mom and dad look great, love his little nose!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Cuties! <3 Good luck on your first litter~


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

She gave birth last night!! 

I wasn't sure if I should check on the babies but really wanted to check if they all had milk bands, so I put my hand in the cage and the doe happily climbed onto my hand. I put her in their travel cage for a couple of minutes while I checked and to my relief, they all had full tummies! I counted 11 bubs but not 100% sure as I didn't want to touch them just yet. Heres a quick photo I snapped!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

They're lovely!


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

I held them for the first time today and there are definitely 11. I can't get over how tiny and very, very fragile they are. Here are a few more pictures! They are sooo cute <3


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Starting to get colour!


----------



## freckles24 (Apr 10, 2018)

This thread is so cute! Definitely following!


----------

